# Who's off to the North West on Sunday?



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

I wanna go, but I've got an exam on monday. Might still make it though. Anyone else?


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

I/we are. We have a few people doing it and the big guy's doing a guest spot. Should be good (as far as BB'ing goes lol)

M


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

We'll be there!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i unfortunatly cannot go this year but it is a very good show one of my guys is guest posing Mike Sullivan i would go just to see him pose awesome


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

Yep il be be there.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

I can be found located near the pierced chap with tatts and a mohawk for anypne with the desire to say hello!


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

ElfinTan said:


> I can be found located near the pierced chap with tatts and a mohawk for anypne with the desire to say hello!


If I finish my revision early I'll head down and say bonjour to St George and his lady wife. That's a big IF though.


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

I haven't bought tickets yet. I'm out for a mates birthday on the Saturday. So if I get a chance I'll be there paying at the door. Hopefully I will be, it was a great show last year.


----------



## DnSVideo (Nov 30, 2008)

We will be there, as usual, anyone who's competing (or if know someone who is) get yourselves onto the backstage studio, we've got a new set up and a new photographer taking charge of the studio.


----------



## 19AZA92 (May 13, 2008)

ill be there, under 18's (aaron langmead) look out for me and say hi if u can, can't wait now, im at 12stne 6lb (lightest iv ever been) *shocked* lol and got 7-8 hours till i hit the stage =D... see you all there!


----------



## musclemorpheus (Sep 29, 2005)

I cannot go as I have a few money issues, Ie not enough cash...but I would say watch for Tom Young in Class 3 he is from my gym and he is looking Beefy...I just hope he qualifies for the britain, cos that's the only show I am going to this end...until Universe etc...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Tom will win i have no doubt and will stand a good chance at the overall


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

AlasTTTair said:


> I wanna go, but I've got an exam on monday. Might still make it though. Anyone else?


Please excuse my ignorance but where is it and which Sunday ?


----------



## Pagie (Jul 1, 2008)

In Warrington a week today mate. I cant make it, gutted.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

the NABBA North West is in southport today


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> the NABBA North West is in southport today


Its usually there l thought that. So was other fella yanking my chain or is there something in Warrington ??


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

no he was talking about the UKBFF NW show next week in Warrington


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> no he was talking about the UKBFF NW show next week in Warrington


Cheers .

:thumb:


----------



## Pagie (Jul 1, 2008)

Sorry mate didnt realise which show you were talking about.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Pagie said:


> Sorry mate didnt realise which show you were talking about.


No problem..........had an awful feeling you'd be sat there pi**ing your sides at the thought of me drivng round Warrington lookin like a rite git !

I HATE WARRINGTON......but l have my reasons.

:thumb:


----------



## Pagie (Jul 1, 2008)

Haha, Warringtons not that bad a place !! If Id looked at the date before hand maybe Id have noticed the post was from earlier in the week not today.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i'm going to warrington next week, any results in from southport yet??


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Tom Young won class 3 and the overall not bad for a guy who only got into competing 12 months ago


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Tom looked very good and I would have been surpirised had he no taken the overall. I also believe he got 2nd in the pro/am! He certainly had the most complete package of the whole day IMO!


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

^ yup second to gary lister.

andy james 3rd in it.

tom looked absolutely fantastic, definately going to be a good show in the class 3 at the britain!

i didn't get all the results, but aaron won the u18's. and adam baines (i think thats his name) got the u21's.

both looked very good. the lad who came second to aaron too looked brilliant and it was close between them both.

i thought the novices was a bit weird tbh, some of the guys in there could have done well in the mr's yet they didn't place in the category. it seemed to me the ones who did place would not have looked out of place in a classics class...


----------



## fxleisure (Apr 15, 2008)

Anyone got the full results for each class yet?


----------



## chem1436114520 (Oct 10, 2006)

tom young loked awesome and pushed gary lister all the way , wel done barry vaurmare and tim roseik in class 2 . garry ferguson on winning 1st timers , aide birchall on 2nd in class 4 ,3 or 4 lbs bro and your in there for the brits , joe boyd 2nd in novices , john bridge did a guest spot bridgey your the man lol . north west wil be up there in the brits has all ways


----------



## 19AZA92 (May 13, 2008)

The lad who came second to me looked top, was a nice lad too 'all respect to him' not seen any compareable posters but im at 12stone 7lbs still and want to lose around 10lbs before my next goal, which is to win the wff this year which i got the 4th trophy in back in 2008, been a dream i wana make come true, back on the subject tom young you looked mint mate and will be catching up with u later in the week, well done everyone competeing, and supporting =] and any photos posted would be appreciated Aaron, fanx again to mike sulli u looked top n all


----------



## fxleisure (Apr 15, 2008)

Aaron

Well done mate, coulldnt make the show but looking forward to seeing the pics.

I know you had a fantastic year last year aswell, however, do you feel you have made any improvements this year? If so what areas?

Once again mate, well done.


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

You looked good Aaron. Saw you afterwards but you were speaking so didnt disturb.

The first timers class was huge. The guys in the the top five looked good.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

And a cracking well done to Claire Harper who as a natty came 2nd in the trained figure although she had entered for the toned but got moved lol.


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

ElfinTan said:


> And a cracking well done to Claire Harper who as a natty came 2nd in the trained figure although she had entered for the toned but got moved lol.


Yep,congratulations to Claire:thumbup1:

Pics would be nice?? in fact,very nice!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

She is ridiculously gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

ElfinTan said:


> She is ridiculously gorgeous!!!!!


i feel that you should introduce me as part of my university study about the criteria of the female classes in NABBA:whistling:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> i feel that you should introduce me as part of my university study about the criteria of the female classes in NABBA:whistling:


FFS it would be easier finding the meaning of life than understanding that:laugh: But she will probably be at the Finals although she knows as trained she doesn't really stand a chance against the big girls.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

if she is on the line then she could tighten up, this will give her a better chance...


----------



## jvormawah (Jan 25, 2009)

i was there on sunday and thought it was such a good show, i have a few pictures but they're mainly of my little cousin who done the guestspot and of class 2 as my dad was in that class haha

cant wait untill the britain now, will deffinaltly be a good show =)


----------



## jvormawah (Jan 25, 2009)

a few pics from the north west on sunday (if i managed to upload them right)


----------



## 19AZA92 (May 13, 2008)

thanx for that, and should of said hi mate, ah well, and my overall improvements are a massive differ from those who saw me at last years northwest, if had a pic from this year on my comp i'd put last years and that together ill do a comparison thread when i get a few piccy though mate, big! difference in my legs more than anything though, fanx again... Aaron =)


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> if she is on the line then she could tighten up, this will give her a better chance...


IIRC she was rather tight already - too good for her own good as it turned out.

It's a shame she dieted too well. Maybe a fortnight of pizza and ice cream and she'll win the toned lol.

IMO the distinction should be on muscle size rather than fat percentage.

It was a well run show as always. Congratulations to all our lads who competed 

M


----------



## Rickski (Jan 24, 2008)

Wow how old is the young black girl in the pictures she looks early teens or is it a misleading picture?


----------



## jvormawah (Jan 25, 2009)

haha she's only 10! she done the guestspot at the north west =)


----------



## Dawn (Mar 6, 2008)

martin brown said:


> IIRC she was rather tight already - too good for her own good as it turned out.
> 
> It's a shame she dieted too well. Maybe a fortnight of pizza and ice cream and she'll win the toned lol.
> 
> ...


Claire is naturally lean and is the only person I know who diets on Dunkin Doughnuts.


----------



## SIBO (May 20, 2009)

yes it was a great day .the little girl is 10 its barrys sisters daughter she was amazin ..


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

chem said:


> wel done barry vaurmare


Was that Barry Vormawah from Liverpool by any chance?

A legend, brilliant bloke.


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

stow said:


> Was that Barry Vormawah from Liverpool by any chance?
> 
> A legend, brilliant bloke.


Yep


----------



## SIBO (May 20, 2009)

Barry from the trainin station in liverpool buddy yes your rite mate hes a top bloke ..


----------



## david_jones187 (May 20, 2009)

i will be competing in the Classic Class this year just cutting water an carbing up at the min, hate the dieting but love being on stage, look out for me ppl an say hi if u see me


----------



## SIBO (May 20, 2009)

Will do mate and good luck . were about are you trainin mate cheers sibo.


----------



## david_jones187 (May 20, 2009)

im training up in warrington at the min with a few guys who have been champs a few years back an r trying to push me in the rite direction lol


----------



## SIBO (May 20, 2009)

Nice 1 mate you should do well then with the lads like that pushing you good luck again buddy ..


----------



## david_jones187 (May 20, 2009)

thanks mate


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Anyone know what time the eveing show starts??


----------



## david_jones187 (May 20, 2009)

6pm mate


----------



## domifbb (Jan 28, 2009)

19AZA92 said:


> The lad who came second to me looked top, was a nice lad too 'all respect to him' not seen any compareable posters but im at 12stone 7lbs still and want to lose around 10lbs before my next goal, which is to win the wff this year which i got the 4th trophy in back in 2008, been a dream i wana make come true, back on the subject tom young you looked mint mate and will be catching up with u later in the week, well done everyone competeing, and supporting =] and any photos posted would be appreciated Aaron, fanx again to mike sulli u looked top n all


Yo aaron, its dom i spoke to you back stage. yeah was a tuff pose down between us lol... you at the ukbff this weekend? you get a invite to the wff then?


----------



## av v (May 18, 2009)

:thumb:



jvormawah said:


> a few pics from the north west on sunday (if i managed to upload them right)Nice 1 Jade x :beer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## av v (May 18, 2009)

Its Anouska Vormawah,my 10 year old daughter,shes a gymnast not a bodybuilder however she is genetically gifted so lucky 4 her!!! lol Sayin that tho she does train 28hours a week so its a combination of trainin n genetics!


----------



## 19AZA92 (May 13, 2008)

oreet dom, nah wont be doin this weekend, however im dieting for the WFF yeah mate, im the same weight has i were on stage at the northwest at the moment so keeping it lean, just need to lose a good 10lbs or so, my mid-sections coming in alot more now compared to the NW, and yeah was some pose-off mate, credit too yah pal...

you competeing this weekend mate? let us know and ill keep an ear out for yah, cant make it im tied up in my training, and i've just started refurbishing my shop with my dad, be opening a supplement store soon like, finish school tomorrow (woohoo!) so got alot to do now, will be a few pics of a few of us on my site if you check it out mate, its www.ripped2shredz.net again well in mate, and get back to me about any future comps...

oh if you got any pics pal could you send us some through the emails at the website (would appreciate it) if not no worries and catch yah later.... a final big well done to everyone.... Aaron =)


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

SIBO said:


> Barry from the trainin station in liverpool buddy yes your rite mate hes a top bloke ..


I know him well. Used to train at Training Station a long time ago. Good times.


----------



## domifbb (Jan 28, 2009)

19AZA92 said:


> oreet dom, nah wont be doin this weekend, however im dieting for the WFF yeah mate, im the same weight has i were on stage at the northwest at the moment so keeping it lean, just need to lose a good 10lbs or so, my mid-sections coming in alot more now compared to the NW, and yeah was some pose-off mate, credit too yah pal...
> 
> you competeing this weekend mate? let us know and ill keep an ear out for yah, cant make it im tied up in my training, and i've just started refurbishing my shop with my dad, be opening a supplement store soon like, finish school tomorrow (woohoo!) so got alot to do now, will be a few pics of a few of us on my site if you check it out mate, its www.ripped2shredz.net again well in mate, and get back to me about any future comps...
> 
> oh if you got any pics pal could you send us some through the emails at the website (would appreciate it) if not no worries and catch yah later.... a final big well done to everyone.... Aaron =)


Yo az, yeah kwl, i always wanted to do the wff universe, just keep at it you should do well. yeah tighten your mid-section like you said... Yeah iam competiting this wkend just gona gve the under 21's a go, hopefully should come in a little tighter too. . .i will let you know how it goes any how.. yeah suppose you got your exams too! hope the store goes well!

You doing the Nac Open? was thining about doing that too,,, then thats it for me, going to bulk up for 2-3years and compete when im turning 21... get some size on.. ahh kwl yeah will look out for some pictures of us..

l8rz aaron..


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

stow said:


> I know him well. Used to train at Training Station a long time ago. Good times.


 You in liverpool Stow??


----------



## roy (Feb 8, 2009)

what time does it kick off!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Marsbar said:


> You in liverpool Stow??


Used to live round the corner from Picton road. You train at T.S.?


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

stow said:


> Used to live round the corner from Picton road. You train at T.S.?


No mate I train at bodypower on vauxhall road, lad who owns it is very good mates with Barry. Were you trainining these days?


----------



## av v (May 18, 2009)

Stow cudnt seem to reply 2 ys msg...but yea i am barries sister il pass the msg on2 him bye 4 now!


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Marsbar said:


> No mate I train at bodypower on vauxhall road, lad who owns it is very good mates with Barry. Were you trainining these days?


I'm across in York nowadays. Quieter life!!!! :whistling:

I trained at Barry's in the late 90's, I left my mark as I made some dumbells that were like 80 or 90kg, they are prob still there. They nearly went through the floor of the car when I took them there.

:beer:


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

av v said:


> Stow cudnt seem to reply 2 ys msg...but yea i am barries sister il pass the msg on2 him bye 4 now!


Cheers Av.

Tell him I texted him, but I don't think it got through. Pass on my best for the finals.

I'll call him for a chat when the dust settles.


----------



## andy ball (May 24, 2009)

Photos from the event in Warrington:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ballyupnorth

or on Facebook - Andy Ball

2x slideshows to music on my youtube site:

http://www.youtube.com/user/ballyupnorth

Hope you enjoy them.

Andy


----------

